# Midland Golf Challenge



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

Got an email about this from the secretary of Beau Desert tonight, you couldn't get 3 better courses to play in the area and certainly not for only Â£50 each in the summer!

I was lucky to play Blackwell in a Captains away day, its an invitational course only and really was superb, most know about Beau Desert but Little Aston is supposed to be the nuts, usually Â£90 at best to play so at Â£50 its a steal.

Really tempted

http://midlandgolfchallenge.co.uk/


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 11, 2014)

pffft 18 handicap limit to rule out choppers like me


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 12, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			pffft 18 handicap limit to rule out choppers like me 

Click to expand...

 You can enter, but have to play off 18.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 12, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			You can enter, but have to play off 18.
		
Click to expand...

Not as a nomad with no congu h/cap.


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2014)

I would have fancied that, but it is when I am away in Spain.

I have a bit of previous in 4 ball better ball comps.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 12, 2014)

Really like the look of this event, next year for me tho.

No space left in the diary for this year, missus asked when I was spending time with her, November was the reply.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 13, 2014)

thers a similar notts one just been announced too Hollinwell lindrick and Sherwood forest in july.


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			thers a similar notts one just been announced too Hollinwell lindrick and Sherwood forest in july.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I got a Golf Empire email about it yesterday.

Little Aston has been on my hit list for 12 months, might have to wait till next year for it to come around again by the look of it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 13, 2014)

4 ball offer on until end of march for Â£200 at little aston.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 13, 2014)

I have wanted to play Blackwell and Little Aston for ages but am in Scotland when this is on. I was asked by mate of mine if I fancied the event too. Will have to look out for it next year.


----------

